# Turbo A S110 200sx?



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

I have an 82 datsun 200SX (S110 body style) it has the Z22E engine.Im looking to get 150-170 HP from the motor reliably.I know NA bolt ons wont get me there without alot of coin invested, So I'm thinking turbo.I have turboed a car before, but that was a car that I could grab all turbo related hardware of a car in the junkyard(1990 SAAB 900).So I have a reasonable Idea of what would be involved to turbo my car-make exhaust manifold,make down pipe,make intake,provide more fuel etc.

I know the Z22 can take at least 7 psi of boost fairly reliably.I am just wondering if anyone has managed to turbo a Z22e in the confines of a S110 engine bay.Space looks pretty tight by the exhaust on my car.I'm having a bit of a hard time wrapping my head around the physical turbo installation.Looks like to fit a turbo it would have to be very small T2-T25 range,not to mention some sort of header would need to be made,then tubing to the intake...

I am just wondering if anyone has ever successfully stuffed a turbo into that confined space?And if so was the stock ECU able to handle the increase airflow?


----------

